# can you only give marks to CSM?



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Could you give Khorne marks to Orks?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Only units who have the ability to take marks as per their rules in their codex (or an official update, or even Forgeworld option) can take marks.

So no, Orks can't take marks. You can model them if you like, but they can't benefit from them.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

If you look _waaay_ back in the fluff, it _does_ mention "Kaos Orks" (mostly of the Khornate variety), mostly among the Stormboyz. They're pretty rare since Orks generally don't have very many needs or wants besides fighting, but they do apparently exist. Gameplay-wise, though, no, they cannot.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You could make an awesome Ork army painted up all chaosy.

Khornate colors would work pretty well with Goffs and Evil Sunz.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Fluff wise...do what you want. Rule wise, fraid not.
PS:
http://www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/wiki/index.php/File:Space_Ork_Freebooterz_-_Chaos_Champion.jpg

Khorne Ork









Nurgle Ork









Slaanesh Ork









Tzeentch Orks


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

um...I just came


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

There is, I believe, an official artwork of Nurgle-infected/possessed Orks somewhere floating around, that I saw in a WD a few years ago.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> There is, I believe, an official artwork of Nurgle-infected/possessed Orks somewhere floating around, that I saw in a WD a few years ago.












There is also a Nurgle possessed ork warboss in one of the space wolf novels IIRC.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing stops you from modelling up some Orks using the Chaos Codex and tossing in an Ork allied faction. 

That actually would be a pretty cool themed army I think.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Also, nothing stops you from using the Chaos Codex, but using Ork models to represent the unit entries, so long as you make the weapons match and it fairly obvious what is what. Same as I can use the Eldar Codex for my Slaaneshi daemons converted from Eldar figures.


----------

